# Projekt Peacè



## Schliemann (19. September 2011)

*Vorwort*

Langeweile in WOW.

Noch 18 Tage bis Cataclysmus und nichts Interessantes zu tun. Mein Haupt Charakter hat GS 5,7k, aber wofür weiter in Raid's rennen? Ist mit Level 81 oder 82 eh alles Schrott. Und meine beiden Twinks? Haben auch einen GS von 5,3K bzw. 4,3K. Und da trifft das mit dem Werteverlust noch schlimmer zu.
Berufe hoch bringen? Fehlanzeige. Die beiden Haupt Charakter haben ihre 2 Haupt- und 3 Nebenberufe auf 450 Skill und selbst Twink Nummer 2 hat seine Hauptberufe auf 450. Und wer braucht schon Kochen, Angeln und Erste Hilfe beim Farmchar auf 450? Und Rezepte holen oder erspielen? Witzlos. Die sind doch eh in 18 Tagen wertlos.

Hm, was tun?

Ein Gedanke bohrt sich seit Patch 4.0.1. immer mal sein Weg durch das Gehirn. Kann man einen Spiele Charakter auf 80 (85) spielen ohne eine Ini zu besuchen? Sicherlich. Ohne je einen Quest angenommen zu haben? Hm, auch machbar, einfach nur stur Mobs töten. Und auch wenn man keine Ini besucht, kein Quest annimmt und kein einzigen Mob tötet? Unmöglich?!
Es gibt ja nun die Erfahrung für das Kräuterfarmen und das Bergbauen. Kann man damit bis zum Schluss kommen? Einzig und allein eine Frage der Ausdauer und der gefarmten Menge an Kräutern und Erzen? Interessante Frage, lohnt mal auszuprobieren

Projekt Peacè ist geboren.

Welche Rasse und Klasse sollte ich nehmen?
Worgen als Rasse würde ich ja gerne mal spielen. Aber DIE kommen ja erst in 18 Tagen.
Ideal wäre ja ein Druide wegen seiner Flugform ab 60. Im Fliegen Kräuter farmen ist schon praktisch. Aber Druiden habe ich schon 2 Stück. Also lasse Ich das Mal. Was wäre sonst noch praktisch? Ein Schurke?! Ok, könnte Sich zumindest als Kassettenöffner noch nebenbei nützlich machen.

Welche Rasse geht da?
Nachtelf? - 2 Charakter von dieser Rasse reichen.
Mensch? - reizt mich irgendwie nicht
Draenei? - haben keine Schurken
Gnome? - mein Magier reicht mir da, und der Rassenbonus überzeugt auch nicht.
Zwerg? - Haben ja jetzt den Rassenbonus bei der Archäologie +15. 
Könnte ganz praktisch werden für die Archäologie, die ich ausprobieren will. 
Ok. Entscheidung gefallen. Ein Zwerg Schurke wird es.

So, ein Paar Vorbereitungen.
Zuerst einmal. Wie viel Add-on's brauche ich?
Atlas? Ich gehe keine Ini&#146;s, also weg damit. Auch DBM gleich hinterher. 
Raidframes? Nicht nötig, weg also mit Pitbull, Healbot, Tidy Plates und Co. 
Ich werde nicht Questen, Tschüss zu Tour Guides und Mob-Map 
Bleiben erstmal nur Gatherer und Auctionator übrig. Schön, reduziert die RAM Last. 
Fix noch 4x Froststofftaschen hergestellt, so ein Farmchar braucht große Taschen

*19.11 Tag 1* 

Level 1 

Die Eisklamm mit Level 1 zu durchqueren ist Nerven zerfetzend Angelegenheit bei Level 4 Gegnern. Mal sehen ob Eisenschmiede benutzbar ist, oder ob das nervige Pre Cata Event mal wieder läuft. Hip-hip hurra auf das Cata Pre! Seit dem ist mein bevorzugter Heimatstandpunkt nicht mehr verlässlich betretbar. Da auch Sturmwind ob dem Cata Pre Event nicht nutzbar ist, verziehe ich mich mal zum einsamsten Startgebiet das ich kenne, Azurmythosinsel.

Level 2

Allein die ganzen Entdeckungen bis zur Azurwacht bringen mich fast bis Level 2, so das ein einsames Silberblatt ausreicht dieses Level zu erreichen. Kurze Zeit später ist Skill 15 in Kräuterpflücken erreicht, ab jetzt ist keine Erdwurzel mehr vor mir sicher. Die ersten Auktionen waren erfolgreich, ich kann somit die Anschubfinanzierung zurückgeben an mein Hauptchar.

*20.11 Tag 2 *

Level 4

Oh, Skill 74 in Kräuterkunde, jetzt aber fix zum Lehrer für die nächste Stufe im Kräuterpflücken

Level 5

Level 5 erreicht. Die erste, wenn auch kleine, Vereinfachung meiner Farmtätigkeit ist Verfügbar: Verstohlenheit. Ab jetzt muss ich nicht mehr jeden wild gewordenen Nachtpirscher ausweichen, sondern kann an Ihn vorbeischleichen

*21.11 Tag 3*

Level 6

Der Bergbau beschert mir den ersten winzigen Bonus +3 Ausdauer oder 30 Lebenspünkchen.

*22.11 Tag 4*

Level 10

Die Talentbäume wurden frei geschaltet. Was wird wohl mein Farmen am meisten Unterstützen? Meucheln, Kampf oder Tauschung? Nachtpirscher und Flüchtigkeit im Täuschungsbaum geben den Ausschlag, ich werde Täuschungsschurke. Jetzt aber erstmal zum Lehrer und Kopfnuss lernen um einzelne störende NPC in der Nähe von Fundorten zeitweise still zu setzen. Diese Fähigkeit wird sich auf den Weg zum Level 85 als ungemein nützlich erweisen.

Level 11

Zeit meine Farmaktivitäten etwas zu verlagern, Loch Modan ruft. Neues Gebiet, neue Gefahren. Bedingt durch Unaufmerksamkeit und die höheren Gegner erleide ich den ersten virtuellen Tod. Bye, Bye für mein Traum es bis 80 (85) zu schaffen ohne zu sterben. Nach kurzer Zeit wird klar das Loch Modan kein optimales Farmgebiet für mein Level ist. Zu viel Kupfer, Friedensblumen und Silberblatt die kaum noch EP bringen. Und Zinn etc., was gut EP bringen würde, ist durch hochlevelige Gegner blockiert. Die Entscheidung fällt es in Westfall zu probieren. Ich werde auch, mit kurzen Unterbrechungen, bis Level 20 hier bleiben.

*24.11 Tag 6*

Level 15

Patch 4.0.3a wird aufgespielt und vieles ändert sich. Auch mein momentaner Aufenthalt Westfall ist davon betroffen. Gegner über Level 15 verschwinden komplett, leider auch Zinn. Letzteres schmerzt, da dies viel Gold einbrachte und EP. Bedingt durch einen Bug oder durch was auch immer bringen aber auf einmal Kupfer, Friedensblumen und Silberblatt statt 10 EP jetzt 110 EP. 

*25.11 Tag 7*

Level 16 / 17

Level 16 bringt die nächste Fähigkeit die mir das Farmen etwas erleichtert, Sprinten. Wenn ich jetzt mal wieder die Situation falsch einschätze habe, kann ich Mob, der es auf mich abgesehen hat, immerhin für 8 Sekunden schnell davonrennen. Auch setzte ich es immer wieder nach 1 Minute Abklingzeit ein um doch mal von Zeit zu Zeit etwas schneller unterwegs zu sein. Ich verabschiede mich für eine Weile von Westfall und gehe wieder zurück zur Azurmythosinsel, wo ich jetzt in kürzester Zeit 2 Level schaffe bei völlig ungefährlichen Gegnern. Das schnelle Leveln hat nur den Nachteil dass ich wirtschaftlich einen Rückschritt erleide, da die Produkte des Farmen kaum Gold bringen 

Level 18

So, es ist an der Zeit die Erdwurzel aus dem Suchraster von Gatherer zu entfernen. Es bringt mittlerweile nur noch 35 EP pro Fund.  

Level 20

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Reiten wird verfügbar. Endlich muss ich mir meine kurzen Zwergenbeine nicht mehr erbarmungslos platt laufen sondern kann komfortabel längere Strecken per Widder zurücklegen. Und so langsam gehen mir die Sonnen durchflutenden Weiten von Westfall auch auf den Geist. Immer diese Grillen die zirpen, das hält der stärkste Zwerg nicht aus. 

Ab jetzt ist auch Schlossöffnen verfügbar. Auf das Trainieren dieser Fähigkeit freue ich mich aber nicht sonderlich, ist irgendwie eine Schinderei. In 11 Tagen wäre auch Archäologie verfügbar, was extra Erfahrung bringt. Aber jetzt muss ich leider noch darauf verzichten.

*26.11 Tag 8*

Level 21

Das erste Level in Sumpfland ist schnell und unkompliziert geschafft. Und eine weitere Neuerung der letzten beiden Patch erfreut mich als Schurke, das skillen des Schlossknacken hat sich erledigt. Die Fähigkeit steigert sich Automatisch mit dem Level, mit 5 Skill pro Level.

*28.11 Tag 10*

Level 22

Es ist soweit, ich habe im Kräutern Skill 225 und kann diesen Beruf für die nächsten 2 ¼
Level nicht mehr voranbringen, da ich erst mit 25 die nächste Stufe lernen kann. Beim Bergbau sieht es leider ganz anders aus, da musste ich heute Gold unabgebaut stehen lassen, da ich einfach noch nicht die 155 Skill dafür habe. Aber Zinn, was seit Ewigkeiten grün angezeigt wird, bringt nun mal kaum noch Skillpunkte. Und Eisen habe ich bis jetzt kaum gesehen.

*29.11 Tag 11*

Level 24

Ab jetzt ist Verschwinden verfügbar. Ein wunderbare Fähigkeit, wenn ich doch mal Aggro ziehe. Abtauchen und dann in Verstohlenheit weitermachen.

*30.11 Tag 12*

Level 25

Endlich 25. Auf diesen Level passiert mehreres.

Zuerst einmal werden die ersten 3 Glypenplätze freigeschaltet. Natur gemäß gibt es keinerlei Glypen die das Farmen explizite unterstützen. Aber wenigstens ein paar die das Schurkenleben erleichtern. Ich nehme zum Anfang mal Taschendiebstahl (geringe) und Verschwinden (erhebliche) Eine verwendbare Primäre gibt es für mich nicht, was Gold spart. 

Des weiterem kann ich nun endlich Fachmann werden in der Kräuterkunde.

Und ab 25 wechsle ich mal wieder das Farmgebiet, bye bye Sumpfland, hallo Arathihochland.

*1.12. Tag 13*

Level 28

Ablenken wird verfügbar. Über denn Nutzen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, mal testen bei Mobgruppen in der  Nähe von Fundorten. Wie sich herausstellt, kann ich Ablenken leider nicht so wie ich gehofft hatte einsetzen, oder aber ich verwende es falsch. Wie auch immer, diese Fähigkeit bleibt ungenutzt.

*2.12. Tag 14*

Level 30

Es wird mal wieder Zeit das Farmgebiet zu wechseln. Die 3 Anzeichen dafür sind untrüglich.

A)	Ein weit verbreiteter Fund (Wildstahlblume) bringt mittlerweile so wenig EP das ich es aus der Suche von Gatherer entfernen muss.
	Es gibt überhaupt nur noch 2 normale Funde die mein Skill anheben könnten (Mithril und Khadgars Schnurrbart)
C)	Und am untrüglichsten. Ich kann weite Strecken reiten ohne mich um die umherstreifenden NPC kümmern zu müssen.
Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn, auf ins Hinterland!

Nach dem ich das Hinterland 1x durchquert habe kommen doch Zweifel auf, ob es die beste Wahl wäre. Ich schaue mir mal die 3 anderen möglichen Gebiete an, welche Südliches Schlingdorntal, Südliches Brachland und Desolace sind.

Es ist soweit, ein Augenblick der Unachtsamkeit und mein blütenweißes Kampflog bekommt seinen ersten Eintrag. Auf der Insel Jaguero will ich eine Pflanze abbauen, bemerke ein getarnt schleichenden Jaguar nicht und verursache versehentlich 21 Schaden. Aber zur Beruhigung, dem Jaguar geht es nach meiner umgehenden Flucht gut.

*3.12. Tag 15*

Level 31

Die Suche nach einen guten Farmgebiet nutze ich für eine ausgiebige Sightseeingtour durch das veränderte Azeroth. Das beschert mir am Ende knapp 28.000 EP und mehr oder minder das Level 32. Am Ende entscheide ich mich trotz fehlender Daten im Gatherer für das Schlingdornkap. Die angenehme Dichte von Fundorten und das rasche wiederauftauchen der Kräuter und Erze ist entscheidend.

*4.12. Tag 16*

Level 32

Das zwischen Level 20 und 30 gefundene Zinn entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Ladenhüter im AH. Es liegt wie das sprichwörtliche Blei im Regal. Aber allein Ich habe ja über 30 Auktionen a 20 Erzen anzubieten. Und so viel Verbrauchen die Schmiede und Juweliere nun doch nicht. Ich kann nur hoffen dass ich es peu a peu doch noch losschlage.

*5.12. Tag 17*

Level 35

Mal wieder Zeit die Farmregion zu wechseln. Ich verlasse das Schlingdornkap und begebe mich in das neue westliche Pestland. Hier wäre ich vor kurzen mit so einem niedrigen Level noch in der Luft zerrissen worden. Ich werde hier den ganzen Tag bleiben und 5 Level durchmachen. Spielen ist das dann nicht mehr wirklich, eher eine Gewaltleistung an die Geduld und den Gluteus Maximus (Großer Gesäßmuskel)

Aber erst einmal erforsche ich die anderen beiden potenziellen Farmgebiete. Allein das westliche Pestland ist ob seiner Geografie am besten geeignet für mein Projekt. Der Zufluss an Gold hält sich die nächsten 4 Levels in Grenzen. Zuviel muss ich ins AH stellen, und die Nachfrage ist im Moment eher mau. Ich hoffe das es bald besser wird, die ganzen neuerstellten Worgen brauchen ja schließlich bald Kräuter und Erze.

Level 36

Ein Phänomen tritt auf. Ort: Westliches Pestland nähe Darrowehr. Was: Ein Eisenerzfundort. 
Warum erwähnenswert? Weil ich es jedes Mal wenn ich vorbeikomme insgesamt 6x abfarmen kann, bis es endgültig verschwunden ist. Manchmal ändert es sich zwischendrin von Eisen auf Gold. Aber immer wieder kann ich 6x die Spitzhacke ansetzen bis der Fundort endgültig erschöpft ist. Solche Fundorte hätte ich gerne mehrere&#61514;.

Level 40

Juhu. Das schnelle Reiten mit 100% wird verfügbar. Nicht dass ich das Reiten häufig einsetzen kann bei meinen Farmen, freuen tut es trotzdem. Auch dass ich mein lieb gewonnen Grauen Widder nicht eintauschen muss, freu. Er wird automatisch schneller nach dem ich das besseren Reiten erlernt habe. 

Die erforderlichen EP zum erreichen der nächsten Stufe steigen sprunghaft an. Aber wenigstens kann ich 2 weitere Gebiete erforschen. Alleine das überflutete Gebiet der Tausend Nadeln fällt sofort als Farmgebiet aus. Nichts bremst einen mehr als Schwimmen. Ich werde wohl oder übel in den östlichen Pestländern weitermachen.

*6.12. Tag 18*

Level 41

Die wichtigsten Erze die ich farme, verlieren auf diesen Level 22% Ihrer EP die Sie geben. Und ich habe noch 4 Level vor mir, die ich im Östlichen Pestland verbringen muss. Ein kurzer Ausflug ins Ödland macht mir überdeutlich das ich dort erst mit 45 hin kann. Dasselbe Erz verliert mit Level 42 übrigens insgesamt 33% der gegebenen EP. 

Level 42

Schon jetzt ödet mich das Farmgebiet des Östlichen Pestlandes an. Eisen und Mithril verlieren rapide Ihren Wert als EP Bringer (sie oben). Ich erlaube mir eine geldliche Unvernünftigkeit. Da ich mittlerweile über 4000 Gold besitze leiste ich mir 2 Smaragdtaschen und 2 Mammutbergbautaschen. Noch nie hatte ich 144 Taschenplätze mit einem Char. Die 4 freiwerdenden Froststofftaschen verwende ich für 4 zusätzliche Bankfächer, die ich mir ebenfalls leiste. Somit kann ich besser auf zeitweise Verkaufsflauten im AH reagieren.

*Zwischenresüme:*

In 18 Tagen habe ich geschafft ein Char von 1 auf 42 nur mit Erzabbau und Kräuter pflücken zu bringen. Da ab 0 Uhr Cataclysmus verfügbar wird stellt sich die Frage ob und wie ich mitmeinen Projekt Peacè weitermachen will. Auf der einen Seite gibt es für meine Hauptchars jetzt endlich wieder genug sinnvolles zu tun, auf der anderen Seite interessieren diverse Fragestellung doch so sehr, das ich den Charakter gerne auf 85 bringen möchte. 

Wie viel Kräuter und Erze braucht man insgesamt? Bis jetzt sind es so 4.600.

Wie viel Gold kann man sich mit nur Farmen erspielen? Noch nie habe ich ein Level 40+ Char mit 4100 Gold besessen.

Wie viel Erfahrung kann man sich mit dem ab morgen verfügbaren Beruf der Archäologie erspielen? Keinerlei Ahnung.

Wie viel EP bekommt man alleine durch das Entdecken der ganzen Landschaft? Bis jetzt sind es bei 546 aufgedeckten Gebieten 108.386 EP. Wobei noch Teile von Geisterlande, Durotar und der Immersangwald fehlen. Und alles über Level 40.

Dafür gibt es auch schon ein paar Antworten. Ja, man kann nur mit Erzen und Kräutern auf 85 kommen, und zwar mit EXTREM viel Geduld.

Und die erhaltenen EP sind nicht abhängig von den Schwierigkeit des Abbaues (Orange, Gelb, Grün, Grau) sondern nur vom eigenen Level und von Gruppe des Abgebauten.

Ich werde mich wohl für einen Mittelweg entscheiden. Keine Einstellung des Projektes, aber nur noch maximal 1 Level am Tag.

*7.12. Tag 19*

Level 42

Es ist soweit, Cataclysmus ist live. Für meinen Schurken bedeutet dies nur dass ich jetzt den Archäologie Beruf lernen kann. Pro Fund bekomme ich reichliche EP. Zurzeit ist einmal Graben 6 Funde von Eisen wert. Und dank des cleveren Berufsinterface müllt auch nicht mein Rucksack voll, wie ich anfangs befürchtet hatte.

Meine Gilde erreicht den ersten Gildenbonus, was sich auch für mich lohnt. Pro Fund bekomme ich ab jetzt 5% mehr EP. Dafür sorge ich im Gegenzug nicht ganz unerheblich dafür 2 Gildenerfolge zu erarbeiten. 100.000 Pflanzen und 100.000 Erze wollen erst mal gefarmt werden.

*10.12. Tag 22*

Level 45

Mit den nächsten 5 Level werde ich ein größeres Problem bekommen. Die beiden Gegenden in denen ich Farmen muss sind ähnlich ungünstig für mein Projekt. Sowohl Tanaris und Ödland sind weitläufig und die Funde dünn gesät. Und um die Situation noch weiter zu verschärfen kann ich den Abbau von Erzen fast komplett vergessen. Das hauptsächlich zu findende Mithril ist von Anfang an Grau, was keine Skill beim Abbau mehr bringt und weit schlimmer ich bekomme lächerliche 35 EP pro Fund.

Und in die nächsten Gebiete auszuweichen ist auch keine Alternative. Der Krater von Un&#146;Goro ist mit zu hochstufigen Gegnern bestückt und die Brennende Steppe hat als Erz auch nur das von mir verachtete Mithril zu bieten. Das kann man zwar abbauen, aber nur beim Händler NPC verkaufen. Im AH ist es nicht losschlagbar.

*12.12. Tag 24*

Level 46

Ich habe erst heute mitbekommen das der Teufelswald ja nun auch verfügbar wäre zum farmen. Allein die ganzen Schleimer und mechanischen Gegner vereinfachen die Sache des Farmen auch nicht wirklich, da bei diesen die Kopfnuss nicht anwendbar ist. Ich nehme davon Abstand mein Farmschwerpunkt zu verlagern.

Die letzten beiden Tage x-mal Mithril abgebaut. Es bringt mir zwar kaum EP, aber was macht man nicht alles für die Gildenerfolge.

Da ich in den letzten 2 Tagen (Wochenende!) 0 Zinn, Eisen und Mithril im AH losschlagen konnte und, die Preise für Roherze in keine Verhältnis zu den verarbeiteten Barren stehen, ich aber anderseits keine Lust habe alles zu Spotpreisen zu verschleudern habe ich mich entschlossen alles durch mein Hauptcarakter zu Edelsteinen sondieren zu lassen. Mal schauen ob ich nicht doch noch ein vernünftigen Profit aus ~ 2.300 Erzen erzielen kann.

*31.12.Tag 27*

Level 48

Ich habe 19 Tage zwischen Level 46 und 48 gebraucht? Nunja, mein Main musste erstmal Hero fein gemacht werden. Und außerdem hat man Weihnachten nun wirklich besseres zu tun als zu spielen. 

Aber ganz unproduktiv war ich trotzdem nicht. Alle Edelsteine die ich beim sondieren vom unverkäuflichen Zinn, Eisen und Mithril gefunden habe wurden über die Feiertage verkauft. Meine Börse freut sich über 2.800 zusätzliche Gold.

Level 49

Beim routinemäßigen Check der Char Statistik entdeckte ich etwas Erschreckendes, ja geradezu Grauenhaftes. Ich habe 2 Queste gemacht! Erst stutze ich, dann kommt die Erkenntnis. Ich Rindvieh, Hornochse und riesengroßer Idiot. Ich habe beim Weihnachtsevent in Eisenschmiede versehentlich auch mein Farmchar die 2 Queste des Altvater Winter machen lassen. Ich könnte mich in den Hintern beißen. 48 Level ohne Queste geschafft und jetzt diese Eselei. Nicht das man EP für die Queste bekommt, oh nein, aber jetzt ist mein reiner Farmchar futsch.

Lösche ich jetzt meinen Peacè? Wie schon einmal? Da ich nun schon 49 Level weg habe entscheide ich mich für das weitermachen. Nach wie vor habe ich keine Ini betreten und keinen Gegner getötet. Und EP gab es auch nicht für die Queste. Ich mache weiter. Kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen die Arbeit von 1 Monat zu zerstören.

*1.1.Tag 28*

Level 50

Endlich kann ich das Ödland verlassen und nach neuen Farmgründen umschauen. Ich werde im umgestalteten Sümpfen des Elendes fündig. Farmfreundliche Geografie, eine angenehme Fundortdichte und endlich wieder ordentlich viel EP für alle Funde freuen mich. Nebenbei kann ich nun auch wieder Bergbau und Kräuterkunde skillen, da alle Funde im grünen Skillbereich sind. Vor allen beim Bergbau hinke ich im Moment hinterher.

Es wird das 2 Set von Glyphen freigeschaltet. Vor allen das um 30% gesteigerte Sprinten freut mich als Farmer. Bin ja doch die meiste Zeit zu Fuß unterwegs. Die geringe Glyphe nutzt mir beim Farmen zwar nichts, aber das öffnen von Kassetten ist jetzt eine spontane Aktion.

*9.1. Tag 34*

Level 55

In den letzten 5 Leveln ist nichts wirkliche Spannendes passiert. Aber jetzt darf ich endlich die nächste Stufe bei den Berufen lernen. Was bei den Kräutern mit 375 Skill kein Thema ist. Allein der Bergbau hinkt mal wieder hinterher, hier habe ich die erforderlichen 350er Skill noch nicht.

Kurz die letzten Gebiete in der alten Welt entdecken. Silitus fällt nach ganz kurzer Überprüfung sofort als Farmort aus. Viel zu weitläufig, geringe Fundortdichte und noch dazu teilweise Kräuter die nicht das Levelmaximum an EP bringen. Mal schauen ob die Verwüstenden Lande besser sind? Nach einem Abstecher ist auch hier klar, Ich bleibe in den Sümpfen des Elends. Insgesamt werde ich komplette 10 Level hier verbringen.

Nach dem ich Skill 330 erreicht habe geben Thorium und Reiches Thorium auf einmal unterschiedlich viel EP. War das auch vorher schon so? Leider kann ich diese Frage, trotz exzessiver Statistik, nicht mehr zweifelsfrei beantworten. Normales Thorium ist jetzt grau, das Reiche bleibt bis 355 grün.

*11.1. Tag 36*

Level 60

Jubel, Trubel, Heiterkeit, es ist so weit: Fliegen! Das ist nun das 2-te Mal das ich spürbar etwas Gold ausgebe. Das Fliegen und der Greif zusammen kommen auf 300g. Da ich aber weit über 10k Gold habe, sollte das nicht weiter stören. Ich bemerke dass der Kaltwetterflug auch billiger geworden ist. Kostet jetzt glatt die Hälfte, nur noch 500g statt 1.000g. Ich habe keine Ahnung bei welchen Patch das passiert ist. Aber noch liegen 8 Level vor mir, bis ich diese Fähigkeit kaufen kann.

Mit dem erreichen vom Level 60 kann ich nicht nur das Fliegen lernen, sondern verabschiede mich auch von der alten Welt. Die nötigen EP für das Level 61 ist schon nicht mehr sinnvoll hier erfarmbar. Aber erstmal erforsche ich auf dem Rücken meines schwarzen Greifen die Scherbenwelt. Ich werde runde 60% der nötigen EP für den Levelaufstieg nur über Entdeckungen der 160 einzelnen Gebiete machen. Und dabei übersehe ich sicherlich das eine oder andere Gebiet.

Kurz überlege ich ja die Archäologie ab jetzt stärker zu nutzen um meinen Charakter weiter zu bringen. Das Fliegen ist schön, allein die 150% Geschwindigkeit stören. Ich werde mich wohl noch bis Level 70 und dem dann verfügbaren 280% Fliegen warten bis ich die Spitzhacke öfter als ein paar Mal pro Level auspacken.

*14.1. Tag 39*

Level 61

Ich werde mit der Farmerei auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel irgendwie nicht warm. Vor allen weil etliche der Kräuter noch aus der alte Welt stammen, die hier wachsen. Und diese weiter abzubauen lohnt aus Erfahrungstechnischer Sicht nicht. Also schaue ich mal in die Zangarmarschen. Das Gebiet gefällt mir schon besser. Einfach immer stur im Kreise am Rande des Gebietes langfliegen und Kräuter und Erz abbauen. Hier bleibe ich. Ich werde die Zangarmarschen bis Level 68 (Nordende) regelmäßig besuchen.

*16.1. Tag 41*

Level 62

In habe in diesen Level doch mal etwas mehr als meine 3 üblichen Grabungen für Archäologie gemacht. Ich wollte die 125 Skill voll machen, um die 3 Stufe des Berufes lernen zu können. Für das Auffinden der Relikte gibt es mittlerweile keine Skillpunkte mehr, nur noch 5 pro vervollständigtes Artefakt. Damit sind es bis zum 525 Skill des Erhabenen Großmeisters jetzt noch 80 Projekte.

*18.1. Tag 43*

Level 63

Das Kraut Traumblatt entwickelt sich zum statistischen Albtraum. In den Zangarmarschen gibt es 950 EP pro Fund, in den Wäldern von Terrokar und Nagrand dagegen gibt es 925 EP pro Fund. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein!

*20.1. Tag 45*

Level 65

So langsam wird das Sammeln zäh, sehr zäh. Ich brauche um die 450 Funde für ein Level. Und die sind irgendwie aufwendiger zu finden als früher. In den Wälder von Terrokar ist die Fundortdichte zwar angenehm dicht, aber ich mag das Fliegen in dicht bewaldeten Gegenden nicht. Das an Afrika erinnernde Nagrand ist fliegerisch angenehm aber dafür ist die Dichte von Fundorten nicht sonderlich hoch. Und erschwerend kommt hinzu dass ich schon das erste Kraut aus der Scherbenwelt aus dem Suchraster von Gatherer und Gater Mate 2 entfernen musste. Die Traumwinde bringt mit Gildenboni mittlerweile leider schon keine 1.000 EP pro Fund mehr. Zu wenig, um es noch gezielt zu farmen.

*4.2. Tag 57*

Level 68

Für das vollenden der Level 66/67 habe ich sehr lange gebraucht. Es wollte einfach nicht laufen mit dem Farmen. Ich konnte mich nur schwer motivieren weiter zumachen. Aber jetzt habe ich endlich Level 68 erreicht und kann somit der Scherbenwelt Bye-bye sagen und mich nach Nordende begeben, da der Kaltwetterflug freigeschaltet ist. Ich hoffe bald die nächsten 2 Level zu schaffen, um damit die Vorraussetzung für das schnelle Fliegen (280%) zu haben. Zumindest habe ich bei keinen Kraut und keinen Erz in Nordende zurzeit ein Erfahrungsmalus wie zuletzt im Schattenmondtal zu befürchten

*15.2. Tag 64*

Level 70

Es ist soweit. Endlich darf ich 4750g verwenden um das Schnelle Fliegen zu erlernen. Selten habe ich so gerne so viel Geld für eine Fähigkeit ausgegeben. Mit der neu erlernten Fähigkeit kann ich nun auch gleich ganz Nordende entdecken. Am Ende werden die 212 Gebiete, die ich finde, mir 415.000 EP oder ein rundes 1/3 der notwenigen EP für Level 71 bringen.

Da meine Archäologiefähigkeit erst bei 150 von 525 Skillpunkten steht, werde ich ab jetzt jedes Level 5 Artefakte fertig stellen, oder 25 Skillpunkte dazubekommen. Somit sollte ich mit 85 die Obergrenze von 525 erreichen

*27.2. Tag 67*

Level 71

Nicht nur die benötigten EP für das Level steigen Sprunghaft an, sonder auch die durch das Erzen, Kräutern und Finden von Artefakten gutgeschriebenen EP. Das finden von ein Fragment bringt statt 3150 nun 5050 EP. Nach dem ich meine 5 Artefakte für dieses Level zusammen habe, ist auch schon wieder ein rundes 3tel bis Level 72 weg. Da mein EP Balken, bedingt durch lange Pausen, komplett Blau ist hilft natürlich auch ;-) 

*3.3. Tag 70*

Level 72

Des Farmers Paradies wird verfügbar. Ab jetzt kann ich mich im Scholazar Becken bewegen, ohne dass ich sofort angegriffen werde. Nirgendwo ist die Fundortdichte höher und die Flugstrecken geringer als hier. Noch zumal im Moment alle Funde das maximale an EP bringen, die auf diesen Level machbar sind.

*15.3. Tag 75*

Level 75

Nach 3 Levels voller dröger Farmarbeit, passieren auf diesen Level 3 Kleinigkeiten. 

A)	Das letzte Glyphenset wird frei geschaltet. Ich setze Sicher Fall und Kopfnuss ein. Sie nutzen mir zwar nicht wirklich etwas. Schaden können Sie aber auch nicht. Eine nutzbare Primärglype gibt es für meinen Zweck wie auf Level 25 und 50 nicht.

	Endlich darf ich die letzte Stufe der Berufe im Kräuterpflücken und Bergbau lernen, nach dem ich nun schon fast 10 Level mit Skill 450 rumlaufe.

C)	Endlich habe ich Skill 375 im Schlossknacken erreicht und kann eine ganze Batterie von Schließkassetten öffnen, die schon eine kleine Ewigkeit in meinem Bankfach schlummern.

Und der Beruf des Archäologen bringt das erste „nützliche&#147; hervor, die beiden Begleiter Aufziehgnome und Mini-Raptor sind ab jetzt ständige Begleiter von mir.

*13.4. Tag 83*

Level 78

So, ab jetzt wird die Nase in die Cata Gebiete gesteckt.  Allein 3 der 6 Gebiete fallen sofort aus technischen Gründen wieder heraus. Das Startgebiet der Goblin ist der Horde vorbehalten und von den Sachen die Abbaubar wären sind ist es total uninteressant. Vashir kann ich zwar erreichen aber ohne die Queste zum Start kann ich dort mich nicht lange aufhalten (Atem) und damit auch nicht farmen. Und auch Tiefenheim ist ohne die Startqueste nicht erreichbar. Bleiben also Hyjal, Uldum und das Schattenhochland zum abfarmen übrig.

*22.4. Tag 87*

Level 80

Wieder ein Meilenstein. Erneut darf ich 4750 Gold ausgeben. Diesmal für das epische Fliegen mit 310%. Es stellt sich die Frage soll ich weiter in Nordende bleiben wo es kaum Konkurrenz beim Farmen gibt, oder begebe ich mich in die Gebiete des Cataclysmus? Dort habe ich halt mit ordentlichen Mitbewerbern um Erze oder Kräuter zu tun. Allein die Erlöse sind natürlich auch weit höher (was sich als Irrtum bei den Erzen herausstellen soll)

*29.4. Tag 87*

Level 80

Meine Gilde erreicht Level 23 und damit den Gildenbonus der erhöhten Fundrate für Kräuter und Erze. Allein mein Schurke ruht mal wieder. Bin in den überarbeiteten Zul&#146;Aman und Zul&#145;Gurub unterwegs. Man sind die Inis im Vergleich zu den anderen heros knackig.

*31.5. Tag 93*

Level 81

Habe jetzt fast einen Monat für 1 Level gebraucht Ich bin immer noch viel in Zul unterwegs und langsam kommt der Sommer im Lande zu tragen. Habe meine Farmaktivitäten von Uldum nach dem Schattenhochland verlagert, da mit Aschenblüte geldlich nichts mehr zu holen ist und Schattenjasmin sich gut verkauft.

*20.8. Tag 98*

Level 82

Wer Sich jetzt wundert wieso Ich knapp 3 Monate für ein Level gebraucht habe ist hier die Erklärung: Unlust. Irgendwie reizt mich WOW im Moment so GARNICHT. Immer dieselbe Leier, auch jetzt in den Feuerlanden. Der Spaß ist nach 4 ½ Jahren Spiel irgendwie raus. Habe mir als völligen Unsinn jetzt die 36er Taschen für Kräuter und Erze geleistet. Brauch ich zwar nicht wirklich zum Farmen, aber insgesamt 160 Taschenplätze macht was her.

*23.8. Tag 100*

Level 83

Für dieses Level habe ich jetzt nur 3 Tage gebraucht. Endspurt. 

*23.8. Tag 100*

Level 84

So, mein Skill in Archäologie ist jetzt bei 525. Dieser Beruf hat über die ganzen Level gut für EP gesorgt. Mann kann nur jeden empfehlen in nebenbei mitzumachen. Auch kommen immer mal nette graue Sachen für 200 Gold zum Vorschein. Auch nicht schlecht.

Level 84 Tag 108

SO EIN MIST. Jetzt ist es doch passiert. Ich habe ein virtuelles Leben auf dem Gewissen. Im Schattenhochland beim Pflücken von Schattenjasmin hat sich eine Titanische Kröte zwischen mir und meinen Fund geschlichen. Ich habe dies nicht bemerkt und hin war Sie. Pha, von wegen Titanisch. Kaum was ausgehalten hat Sie. Kurz bin ich ja Versucht mein Projekt abzubrechen, aber einerseits fehlen mir nur noch 2,5 Mio EP bis 85  und anderseits gab es keinerlei Erfahrung für das Tier.

*15.9. Tag 110*

Level 85

GESCHAFFT. Es ist vollbracht. Ich habe einen Charakter nur mit Kräutern, Erz abbauen und Archäologie bis 85 gebracht. Es hat 15389x Abbauen und Buddeln gebraucht bis es so weit ist. Es waren 110 Tage oder /played 12 Tage 4 h Stunden 50 Minuten. Am Ende bin ich in Besitz von über 58.531 Gold und weiß nichts damit anzufangen. Mein Char trägt dieselben Klamotten wie mit Level 1. Und mehr als Episch Fliegen kann man nun mal nicht.
Übrigens haben es Spieler vor mir geschafft so ein Char hochzubringen, spielt aber keiner Rolle, die aktuelle Unlust im Frühjahr auf WOW war nun mal nicht wegzudiskutieren.

*Resümee 1 Allgemeines: *

Ja, es ist schaffbar einen Charakter allein mit Farmberufen auf 85 zu bringen, ein gerütteltes Maß an Verrücktheit vorausgesetzt. 

Man lernt seinen Char nicht zu spielen, aber man schwimmt in Gold. Insgesamt erhaltenes Gold während des Spiels 75426.

Das Erkunden aller 1411 Gebiete und Landmarks brachte mir 1,6 Mio EP oder soviel wie für Level 80 nötig

Meine Mitgliedschaft in einer Gilde brachte 3,6 Mio zusätzliche EP oder knapp so viel wie für Level 82 nötig.

*Resümee 2 Berufe: *

*Bergbau*

Kupfer - 	wurde mir sprichwörtlich aus den Händen gerissen im AH
Zinn -		so lala, mal gut verkauft, mal Ladenhüter. Ging zuletzt aber als sondierte Edelsteine komplett weg
Silber -	eigentlich immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft
Eisen -	ging gar nicht, es waren immer billigere Eisenbarren im AH. Habe dieses Erz komplett sondieren müssen zu Edelsteinen.
Gold - 		Nicht immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft, aber beim zweiten oder dritten Einstellen war es weg.
Mithril - 	ging gar nicht, es waren immer billigere Mithrilbarren im AH. Habe dieses Erz komplett sondieren müssen zu Edelsteinen.
Echtsilber- 	Nicht immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft, aber beim zweiten oder dritten Einstellen war es weg. Was mich erstaunte. Dachte das Erz nicht losschlagen zu können
Thorium - 	eigentlich immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft
Teufelseisen - 	wurde mir sprichwörtlich aus den Händen gerissen im AH zu sehr hohen Preisen
Eternium - 	Nicht immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft, aber am Ende alles losschlagen können. Wenn auch zu arg niedrigen Preisen
Adamantit -	eigentlich immer im ersten Anlauf verkauft
Khorium - 	Ein Traum! Zwar nicht immer im ersten Anlauf losbekommen, wenn aber dann zu spektakulär hohen Preisen
Kobalt und Saronit	kaum eine Auktion musste 2-mal ins AH eingestellt werden, was für die Farmfaulheit meiner Mitstreiter spricht
Titan 	ging praktisch nie beim ersten Mal über den Ladentisch, doch wenn ich es dann mal los wurde spülte es guten Gewinn ein.
Obsidium   	kaum abgebaut, aber keine großen Probleme es loszuschlagen
Eternium	Musste komplett zu Edelsteinen verarbeitet werden um Gewinn zu Erzielen, da ich  keine Lust hatte für 60-70 Silber/Erz es zu verschleudern
Pyrium	Als Erz kaum und zu billig zu verkaufen, Als Barren schnell weg zu vernünftigen preisen
Edelsteine -	Die Edelsteine der alten Welt sind eigentlich immer losschlagbar. Ein paar bringen sehr gute Erlöse. Die meisten werden aber zu niedrigen bis sehr niedrigen Preisen verkauft. Ab der Scherbenwelt lohnt das einstellen ins AH nicht mehr. Und die Aktuell Edelsteine unterscheiden sich stark im erzielten Preis (Rot -> Hoch, gelb->Ladenhüter) halt je nach dem was man draus schleifen kann.
Urerde/-partikel	Ladenhüter erster Güte -> NPC Händler
Urfeuer/-partikel	gut verkaufbares Nebenprodukt des Bergbau
Äonenerde, -feuer, -wasser	gut verkaufbares Nebenprodukt des Bergbau
Flüchtige Erde, -Wasser, -Feuer	gut verkaufbares Nebenprodukt des Bergbau
Steine -	egal ob grober, schwerer, dichter etc. Sie sind im AH nicht loszuschlagen. Kann man nur beim NPC verkaufen

*Kräuterkunde*

Sämtliche Kräuter waren im AH gut verkaufbar. 

Es gab nur einzelne Sorgenkinder. Mit Khadgars Schnurrbart stellte ich von einen einzelnen Kraut das erste Mal so viel ins AH das ich Probleme bekam mit den Verkauf. Dasselbe passierte wieder mit Sonnengras und Goldenen Sansam. Oder  mit Trauermoss, das ich nach mehreren Anläufen zu Pigmenten von einen befreundeten Inschriftler verarbeiten ließ. Allein auch die Silbrigen Pigmente bekomme ich am Ende nicht losgeschlagen.

Die Nebenprodukte sind im Allgemeinen schlecht verkaufbar. Egal ob Teufelslotus, Unbekannte Pflanzenteile, Flammenkappe,  Urleben/-partikel oder Frostlotus. Wenn man Sie verkaufen kann dann zu arg niedrigen Preisen. Erst mit den Flüchtigen Leben aus den Kräutern des Cataclysmus gibt es mal etwas das gut Gold macht.

*Archäologie*

Bringt gut EP, ist aber ein Zeitfresser allererster Güte. Sollte man erst ab Level 70 mit Fliegen auf Schnell (280%) betreiben.

*Danksagung*

Ich möchte der Gilde (Lumpensammler), in der ich Mitglied bin, danken. Ohne die Gespräche die ich nebenbei im TS immer wieder führen konnte hätte mich sicherlich irgendwann die Lust verlassen das Projekt Peacé bis zu Ende zu führen.

*Informationen*

*Gespielter Realm: *Tichondrius (EU) *Rasse:* Zwerg *Klasse: *Schurke (Täuschung)

*Verwendete Addons:*

Fundorte: Gatherer, GatherMate 2
Verkauf: Auctioneer, Postal, Postman
Archäologie: Archaeology Helper, Archy &#150; Archaeology Assistant, TomTom
Allgemein: Bagnon, Quartz, Titanpanel (Bag, Garbage, Gold, Location, Mail, Repair)

Gestorben: 25x
Verursachten Schaden insgesamt: 335
Getötete Kreaturen die Erfahrung oder Ehrenpunkte verleihen: -
Tiere getötet: 1 
Queste abgeschlossen: 2 (leider, Unachtsamkeit zum Winterhauchfest)


----------



## Terrorzapfen (11. Oktober 2011)

Interessanter Ansatz dieser Versuch, vor allem deine Goldstatistik. Hast du wirklich noch die level 1 Klamotten an?


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2011)

Klasse geschrieben, hat echt Spaß gemacht das zu lesen! Da juckts mir gleich in den Fingern, wieder einen Farmtwink zu erstellen (wenn er auch die eine oder andere Ini von innen sehen dürfte^^).


----------



## Bismark72 (11. Oktober 2011)

Krass - "Ich hab keine Lust auf WoW, ich geh farmen".

Aber Respekt dass Du das wirklich durchgezogen hast, 99,999% der Menschheit hätte da frühzeitig abgebrochen.


----------



## Versace83 (18. Oktober 2011)

coole Idee und Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen abschließen deines Projektes.
Allerdings meine ich mal von einem gelesen zu haben der vor
dir ein ähnliches Projekt startete, ich glaube das war zu BC Zeiten als es noch keine XP fürs farmen gab. Er wollte
als Pazifist durch WoW streifen und nur Quests annehmen bei denen er keine Mobs töten muss. Ob er es erfolgreich beendet hatte weiß ich leider nich mehr.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Artikel hat mich dermaßen hibbelig gemacht, dass ich gleich nen Kräuterer/ Alchi erstellt hab... obwohl ich bereits einen besitze. Sachen gibts.^^ Friedlich levelt er zwar nicht (dafür macht Jäger im Lowlevel-PvP einfach zuviel Spaß), aber allein das entspannte Blumen pflücken zwischendurch ist Balsam für die Seele. Der TE hat es geschafft, mit seinem ersten und einzigen Beitrag inspierierend zu wirken... Schliemann 4 President!


----------



## Schliemann (23. November 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich noch die level 1 Klamotten an?


 Ja, habe ich. So im das Level 78-80 war ich stark versucht über das AH Sachen zu kaufen damit mein Leben dem der Gegner in Cata sich eher anpast. Kam dann aber ohne diese Sachen aus. Habe mitlerweile auch so 43.559 Leben.


----------



## Schliemann (23. November 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Aber Respekt dass Du das wirklich durchgezogen hast, 99,999% der Menschheit hätte da frühzeitig abgebrochen.



Ehrlich, ich stand auch kurz davor. Ab Cata würde es trotz Gildenbonus und 200% EP dank konsequneter Ausnutzung der Erholungszeiten *SEHR *zäh.


----------



## Schliemann (23. November 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz dieser Versuch, vor allem deine Goldstatistik.



Ich rege mich regelmässig tierisch über die Bettler in den Hauptstädten auf, die da schreiben "Haste mal 100G, müste meine Talente skillen" oder noch besser, "Wer kann mit mal 5.000 Gold leihen für das schnelle fliegen?"

Auch wenn mann es nicht so extrem macht wie Peacè kann man sich durch etwas Arbeit locker alles im Spiel leisten. Denn Blümchen pflücken und Bergbau kann man ja so nebenbei machen. Daran vorbeilaufen tut mann ja oft genug. 

Aber zum Thema Gold hier meine Erkenntnis mit den neusten Char. Der ist Jäger und alles andere als friedlich ;-) Aber ich mache konsequent den Meister der Lehre beim leveln mit. Bin jetzt 83. Habe alles an Fliegen, Talenten, Glypen und Ausrüstung gekauft was ich brauchte und habe trotzdem schon über 8.000 Gold. Und das wo ich die Catagebiete noch nicht mal betreten habe. Da bin ich auch gespannt, wo ich am Ende nach abarbeitung aller halbwegs normal erreichbaren Queste lande.


----------



## Schliemann (23. November 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Er wollte als Pazifist durch WoW streifen und nur Quests annehmen bei denen er keine Mobs töten muss.



Zu BC Zeiten war das denke ich mal nicht zu schaffen. Jetzt ist es aber locker machbar, ich sage nur Angel- und Kochdaylis ab Level 10 in den Hauptstädten.


----------

